

GitLab 7.3 released with performance improvements - WestCoastJustin
https://about.gitlab.com/2014/09/22/gitlab-7-dot-3-released-with-performance-improvements/

======
sytse
Also see our WANdisco partnership announcement today, run git master-master
and use GitLab. [https://about.gitlab.com/2014/09/22/wandisco-integrates-
gitl...](https://about.gitlab.com/2014/09/22/wandisco-integrates-gitlab-
enterprise-edition-in-their-git-multisite-offering/)

